# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > UNIX >  OpenIndiana iSCSI-таргет. Невозможно скопировать большой файл

## АлексЛуг

Добрый день! 

Есть проблемы с iSCSI-таргетом на базе ОС OpenIndiana. 
Конфигурация следующая.

Сервер HP ProLiant ML150 G5, CPU Intel Xeon CPU E5405 2.00GHz.
Установлен VMWare ESXi -5.1.0-799733-standard.
На ESX создана виртуальная машина 2CPUx2Core, память 8Гб.
На виртуальной машине установлена ОС OpenIndiana Build 151a7 64 bit (Server), 
на которой поднят iSCSI-таргет COMSTAR (network/iscsi/target).
К виртуальной машине подключено 6 виртуальных дисков VMFS, на которых собран пул ZFS (2 raidz по 3 диска).
На пуле создана файловая система с zvol.
К таргету подключен инициатор Microsoft (виртуалка с W2K3 Server).
LUN на ней видится без проблем, отформатирован в NTFS. 

Процесс копирования большого файла (9Гб) с инициатора на таргет завершается ошибкой "Не удаётся скопировать файл". 
В логах Windows на машине с инициатором появляются сообщения о об ошибке страничного обмена.
При этом zpool iostat показывает устойчивое падение IOPS'ов перед ошибкой.
Проблемы с сетью маловероятны, всё происходит в виртуальной среде.
Более того, проблема устойчиво воспроизводилась на другом физическом сервере, с других инициаторов (как на виртуальных машинах, так и на физических), с другими таргетами. 
В описываемом случае диски виртуальные и расположены на одном физическом, но тот же результат получался, когда все диски физические на СХД HP.

Пробовал выделять отдельные log-девайсы для zpool'а, отключать параметр Immediate Data на инициаторе, не помогает.

В чём может быть проблема?

----------

